# New Line Superstar.........



## syn (May 5, 2008)

I am just getting into dogs after doing quite a bit of studying the pedigrees of the top dogmen(Mr. Mayfield, Mr. Tudor, Mr. Kershner, etc.) and I was hoping that one of you seasoned vets could answer a question for me. If you have gotten all the proper testing done for your brood stock, can a new bloodline be built from a dog from your yard that has won titles at working events? And at that point, is inbreeding a bad thing?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

syn said:


> I am just getting into dogs after doing quite a bit of studying the pedigrees of the top dogmen(Mr. Mayfield, Mr. Tudor, Mr. Kershner, etc.) and I was hoping that one of you seasoned vets could answer a question for me. If you have gotten all the proper testing done for your brood stock, can a new bloodline be built from a dog from your yard that has won titles at working events? And at that point, is inbreeding a bad thing?


I am by know means a seasoned vet[ive never bred a dog in my life]but,I know this...
You can establish your own blood line from a dog on your yard that is from some one elses stock,thats how bloodlines are created,but it would take many generations intill it was actually your blood and not just you peddling somebody else's blood,i believe ceartin traits must pop up to make your bloodline distinct from the others or the one/one's you started with[superior drive,working titles,temperment,proven producers of champion stock]..
As for inbreeding and line breeding,these are great ways to set ceartin traits in dogs,[it is my beliefe this is how we ended up with blue and red nosed dogs].It becomes bad when the geene pool is to tight and the stock being bred starts to show genetic defects[genetic depression],thats why it is important to out cross to another bloodline free of these tight geene pools to freshin up your bloodline before you hit a genetic depression.Anyone else care to add anything because im just going off the top of my head....


----------

